# SPecktacular/Paul Mitchell memorial raffle-Feb 7th



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

Many of ya'll heard about the tragic plane crash this past Thursday in Anahuac. Included on the plane was Paul Mitchell who passed away. For those who did not know Paul, he was a great guy who was married with 2 young children. He was a great tournament fisherman who fished our events in 04, 05, 06 seasons. He had multiple finishes in the top five including a just miss Angler of the Year finish with Josh Upshaw in 05'. Paul went on to fish some FLW events & began some part time guiding. Our prayers & condolences go out to his family.

Last year we asked for canned goods for the Bay Area Women's Shelter. Thanks to all who participated. Only one time before in the 9 year existence of the Specktacular Series we asked for contestants to pay for a raffle ticket ---this was for a money raising event before Capt Mike Mosely in Matagorda passed away. We are going to try this again. For the FEB 7th event, we will have a coffee can next to each raffle prize. Some prizes will cost $1 raffle tickets & some will cost $5 for some of the more expensive prizes.

We will be donating all of the raffle ticket money to the Mitchell family. Please bring a few dollars or more if you can spare for the raffle prizes. More importantly, PLEASE PASS THE WORD AROUND TO COME TO THE REYNOLDS MARINE between 3-4pm FOR THE RAFFEL. This raffle will be open to everyone. They do not need to fish the event ---just come to the raffle to help their family. 

If this works well, we might try it again for the remaining events. If you have any other ideas on how we can raise money at the weigh in, let me know. Possibly next year we can create a event for the Mitchell family.

God bless,
SAL

Hope to see you Feb 7th


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*registration info*

register onsite at Academy Webster Feb 5 Thursday 6-7pm. Or register paypal. www.specktourney.com

For those who cannot fish the event please attend the weigh in at Reynolds for the Paul Mitchell Raffle---3-4pm


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

Everyone,

Come out for the weigh in. Sal has a lot of great Raffle items and it is for a fellow fisherman's family.


----------

